# 13" Schenker XMG sporadisches, starkes Bildschirm Flackern



## Syntax_E (25. Juli 2014)

hallo forum,

ich habe mal wieder ein problem hahahaha

habe ein neues Notebook ein Schenker XMG P304 Pro und naja ab und an fängt der Notebookscreen an zu flackern..

etwas genauer bisher ist es 2-3 mal vorgekommen dabei fängt der komplette screen an zu flackern wie verückt.
es tritt einfach beim öffnen des browsers auf oder einfach so auf dem desktop das notebook funktioniert dabei weiterhin doch es ist halt sehr schwer zu bedienen weil man nix erkennen kann.

Wenn ich am Hdmi-Out einen anderen Monitor anschliesse, bleibt dieser ganz normal, während der Notebookscreen strobomässig flackert.

also wie gesagt tritt halt sehr sporadisch auf, bisher nicht beim zocken aber ich zocke auch recht wenig ansonsten funktioniert alles super. die temperaturen des notebook, liegen während das problem auftritt, auch im unteren bereich.

auf dem notebook läuft win 8.1 specs nvidia gtx860m - intel i7 4710mq - 8 gb ram
samsung 840 evo 128 gb + 2nd ? hdd 500 gb - display 1920 x 1080 

also wenn ich bis montag keine Lösung habe geht das ding wohl zurück.. is ja noch keine 14 tage her

gruss syntax_e


----------



## inne_fritten (25. Juli 2014)

Garantiefall würde ich sagen, hört sich nach kalter Lötstelle oder Wackelkontakt an


----------



## Syntax_E (26. Juli 2014)

also ich bin gerade am laden und schon ist das flackern verschwunden.
dachte mir ob es vielleicht doch am akku liegt ?


----------



## Alex555 (26. Juli 2014)

klarer Supportfall, da würde ich gar nicht lange fackeln.
Kannst ja sagen dass du gerne einen neuen 13er möchtest, falls dir das NB gefällt, aber ich würde auch mit dem Zurückschicken nicht allzu lange warten! 
Einfach mal mit den Damen und Herren von Mysn telefonieren, vielleicht schlagen die dir eine Lösung vor.


----------



## Syntax_E (26. Juli 2014)

ja ich habe schon bei schenker angerufen die sind übers weekend nicht erreichbar..Aber montag geht das notebook auf alle fälle zurück!!!


----------



## Syntax_E (30. Juli 2014)

so habe gleich montag morgen mit denen telefoniert und alles geklärt.. super freundlich und hilfsbereit die jungs..
hoffe mein neues notebook ( W504 )kommt dann bald..

ich werd davon berichten sobald es da ist ))))


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (30. Juli 2014)

Hab das gleiche und bisher keine Probleme damit gehabt.
Mit dem super Support durftest du ja scheinbar schon reden


----------

